# mac book pro ou futur ibook ?



## victor75 (18 Avril 2006)

bonjour à tous,

voila je voudrais connaitre votre avis, j'ai besoin d'un portable courant Avril, mais je viens de découvrir le ibook (celui d ema copine lol) avant j'avais un powerbook, 12, ibook très sympa très cool mais limité ?

donc j'hesite entre le mac book pro et l'ibook même futur ibook, concernant mon utilisation, dreamweaver, remote desktop, photohop, photo, musique et un peu de doc, 
j'attend vos conseils 
merci


----------



## HmJ (18 Avril 2006)

Et bien deja, es-tu exigeant question performances ? Ou attends quelques malheureuses secondes de plus pour realiser tes taches t'est supportable ? Penses-tu que l'iBook de ta copine est sous-dimensionne ? C'est souvent en faisant des comparatifs que l'on peut se donner des idees de choix. Et puis, peux-tu attendre encore quelques jours / semaines ?


----------



## victor75 (18 Avril 2006)

humm à vrai dire, elle a besoin d'un portable, je viens de lui faire découvrir le mac elle est ttoute contente lol

mais à vrai dire mon ancien powerbook chauffait enormement mais c'est un détail, humm l'ibook qu'elle possède est un ancien donc difficile de comparer tu vois ...

mais la question est ? meme si le futur ibook sort sera t il egal au mac book pro ? je ne pense pas


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

L'ibook aka MacBook sera une excellente machine et elle depassera a coup sur les dernier powerbook sans aucun problèmes . Vu que ca sera le processeur du Mac Mini a coup sur , il n'y aucun soucis a avoir sur les perfomances du futur MacBook  .


----------



## victor75 (18 Avril 2006)

humm je comparais le futur ibook et mac book pro pas le powerbook


----------



## HmJ (18 Avril 2006)

victor75 a dit:
			
		

> humm je comparais le futur ibook et mac book pro pas le powerbook


Eh bien, pour rappel, Apple a mis un "Pro" a son MacBook, ce n'est pas pour rien : c'est cense etre la bete de course de la firme, pour son offre de portables. Donc je ne vois pas Apple sortir un "Pro Pro" pour faire encore mieux 

Ce que je peux te proposer, c'est d'aller voir une demo avec le nouveau Mac Mini, un Core Solo par exemple, et comparer avec le MacBook Pro. Tu auras, je pense, l'ecart de performance qu'on retrouvera avec le remplacant de l'iBook.


----------



## victor75 (18 Avril 2006)

j'ai regardé le mac book pro en action, au bhv pendant mes courses, j'ai été sur le Q. excusé de l'expression de la vitesse et je pense que je vais craquer lol mais je voulais savoir si les prochain ibook seront un peu plus rapide que ceux actuellement mais je pense prendre donc le mac book pro ! YOUPI


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

victor75 a dit:
			
		

> humm je comparais le futur ibook et mac book pro pas le powerbook



Certes comme le dit Hmj . Le MacBook ne sera pas l'égal en terme de vitesse du MacBook Pro car ce dernier étant la rolls des rolls :rose:


----------



## dvd (18 Avril 2006)

n'ayant pas de données techniques complètes, la seule certitude est que le macbook sera moins cher que le macbook pro. aprres reste à savoir ce qu'il aura sous le capot. si tu n'es pas pressé, vaut mieux attendre. des rumeurs prétendent qu'il sortira fin avril (peut-être aujourd'hui qui sait!  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> n'ayant pas de données techniques complètes, la seule certitude est que le macbook sera moins cher que le macbook pro. aprres reste à savoir ce qu'il aura sous le capot. si tu n'es pas pressé, vaut mieux attendre. des rumeurs prétendent qu'il sortira fin avril (peut-être aujourd'hui qui sait!  )




Si tu lisais un peu les threads , tu verras que ca sera les processeurs des deux mac mini Intel


----------



## victor75 (18 Avril 2006)

ce que je peux te dire ce que j'ai testé le mac book pro et franchement la vitesse !!! hallucinant j'hesite mais plus pour longtemps lol


----------



## HmJ (18 Avril 2006)

victor75 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai regardé le mac book pro en action, au bhv pendant mes courses, j'ai été sur le Q. excusé de l'expression de la vitesse et je pense que je vais craquer lol mais je voulais savoir si les prochain ibook seront un peu plus rapide que ceux actuellement mais je pense prendre donc le mac book pro ! YOUPI



Eh ben voila, t'as de quoi etre heureux tres rapidement ! Oublie pas de gonfler un peu la RAM, et puis continue a donner de tes nouvelles en attendant l'achat, c'est souvent rigolo


----------



## victor75 (18 Avril 2006)

humm dernier detail vaut il mieux prendre la version 1.8 ou 2 ??car il y a 500 euros de difference quand même


----------



## HmJ (18 Avril 2006)

... et pourquoi pas le 2.13 ? Eh bien ca depend. Mon conseil, c'est de privilegier la RAM et la carte graphique, et prendre le CPU uniquement apres avoir fait les choix precedents.


----------



## victor75 (18 Avril 2006)

je pense prendre la version 2 GHz avec 2 GO


----------



## HmJ (18 Avril 2006)

... attends, bouge pas, je te donne mon numero de compte si tu veux me faire un petit versement


----------



## victor75 (18 Avril 2006)

mdr 

j'ai buen vendu mon ancien imac , on va dire que bon je rentre dans mes frais lol

je vs tiens au courant


----------



## dvd (19 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si tu lisais un peu les threads , tu verras que ca sera les processeurs des deux mac mini Intel


oh tu sais, on suppute on suppute.. quand bien meme on saurait (le conditionnel s'impose car officiellement, on n'en sait pas plus) ce qu'est le processeur des macbook, on ne sait pas si la carte graphique sera la meme. je préfère donc lui dire donner un argument 100% sur: le macbook sera moins cher que le macbookpro (sinon je lui rembourse la différence! )


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Avril 2006)

Tu as déjà vu les ibooks ayant la même carte graphique que les powerbook ? Moi , non . Ca sera la même chose


----------



## dvd (19 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà vu les ibooks ayant la même carte graphique que les powerbook ? Moi , non . Ca sera la même chose


tu m'as mal lu. je voulais dire que l'on *ne sait pas si la carte graphique des futurs macbook sera la meme que celle des macmini actuels (le GMA950)*. a moins qu'il y ait une mise à jour de ces derniers avec une CG revue à la hausse.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Avril 2006)

Désolé . Si on regarde bien , ca sera la " même " ou un peu mieux c tout


----------



## victor75 (19 Avril 2006)

Finalement j"ai craqué, j'ai mon macbookpro enfin et j ene suis pas déçu j'ai prit le 1.8 car je ne pouvais pa sprendre le 2 ghz (pas dans mon budget ) je suis très content


merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Tox (19 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Désolé . Si on regarde bien , ca sera la " même " ou un peu mieux c tout


 Il faudrait aussi qu'Apple tienne compte de la "roadmap" Intel, sinon, le MacBook PAS pro risque d'être vieux avant même d'être sorti. Imaginez un portable sous-cadencé par rapport à la soi-disante rolls qui a déjà un trimestre dans la poire... 

Cela risque d'être un sacré challenge. Déjà que, d'ici la fin de l'année, le Mini Core Solo risque de passer pour une curiosité informatique en terme de fréquence et justement de Solo...


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Avril 2006)

Comme dirait l'autre " Qui vivra verra "


----------



## victor75 (19 Avril 2006)

d'ailleurs vs avez un tuyaux pour basculer sur un portable cé bien f7 ? non


----------

